# UCI Biketrial Finland



## makismika (Sep 10, 2014)

UCI biketrial championchips were few weeks ago here in Finland. 
This is what i got:
http://tinyurl.com/pk2pe3h enjoy!

http://www.kuvausmakinen.fi/
http://www.fintrial.com/


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 4, 2014)

Great job! Especially the kid pictures.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2014)

Very nice pictures. Well done.


----------

